# It's saturday night and I'm bored af. AMA



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm canadian for some background. 24 years old. shoot away.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

How does it feel being the biggest country on earth?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Telliblah said:


> How does it feel being the biggest country on earth?


Ain't that Russia?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> Ain't that Russia?


nahhh im pretty sure its canada

So how does it feel being canada?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Telliblah said:


> nahhh im pretty sure its canada
> 
> So how does it feel being canada?


Feelsgoodmang. We kicked out harper. Weed will be legalized soon. I'd say Canada is one of the better countries to live in. We got everything here.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

have you heard of simple plan and are they popular there right now or maybe just in certain parts of canada? they're one of my favorite pop-punk bands.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> Feelsgoodmang. We kicked out harper. Weed will be legalized soon. I'd say Canada is one of the better countries to live in. We got everything here.


And especially, you got Justin Bieber!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

SilentLyric said:


> have you heard of simple plan and are they popular there right now or maybe just in certain parts of canada? they're one of my favorite pop-punk bands.


Ah yes, simple plan, one of the most depressing bands I've ever heard. I don't think they're popular right now.



Telliblah said:


> And especially, you got Justin Bieber!


No thanks, you can keep him.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> No thanks, you can keep him.


You don't want him?
He's very talented and funny!
Canada's most important contribution!


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Were you bored af during the day too?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Feelsgoodmang. We kicked out harper. Weed will be legalized soon. I'd say Canada is one of the better countries to live in. We got everything here.


Do you have good weed up there? Also, There are legends about your quality syrup, is it as good as they say it is?

How does it feel to have an old witch as an overlord, ruling over you from her puny little island, having her contorted face all over your beautiful monies?


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Telliblah said:


> You don't want him?
> He's very talented and funny!
> Canada's most important contribution!


Doesn't he live in the US? By now he's probably American ...


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

VanDamme said:


> Doesn't he live in the US? By now he's probably American ...


Oh **** they've taken him!
Is Canada really gonna let the USA bully them around like that?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Can you puuuuuuleaze take back Ted Cruz??


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

whats your name referencing


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Cashel said:


> Do you have good weed up there? Also, There are legends about your quality syrup, is it as good as they say it is?
> 
> How does it feel to have an old witch as an overlord, ruling over you from her puny little island, having her contorted face all over your beautiful monies?


The syrup is indeed very good. You gotta get the one from Quebec. It's uhmazing.



Gojira said:


> Can you puuuuuuleaze take back Ted Cruz??


No thanks, he's all yours.


----------



## Vladislavkari (Feb 8, 2017)

It's Monday night. I'm at work. And it's painfully boring. Pls kill me.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> The syrup is indeed very good. You gotta get the one from Quebec. It's uhmazing.
> 
> No thanks, he's all yours.


Nothing if not timely. You must be _really_ bored tonight lol. (Also, shouldn't it be ehmazing?)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there really some sort of *maple syrup mafia* in Canada?

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35028380

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/23/...ian-maple-syrup-producers-clash-with-law.html


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Is there really some sort of *maple syrup mafia* in Canada?
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35028380
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/23/...ian-maple-syrup-producers-clash-with-law.html


I had no idea that existed. I think I just found my new career path.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

whats the coldest winter uve experienced?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you met any other Toronto SASers?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

mt moyt said:


> whats the coldest winter uve experienced?


Recently? The winter of 2013-2014 was pretty bad, especially in terms of snow.



komorikun said:


> Have you met any other Toronto SASers?


Yes, I've met quite a few.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

What kind of songs did you listen to in middle school/hs??? Were you an edgelord like me? Post an example of a song you really liked

Would you ever leave Canada? Do you hate the cold? Would you ever want to live on a beach or don't care?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I love Grimes, my favorite Canadian.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> What kind of songs did you listen to in middle school/hs??? Were you an edgelord like me? Post an example of a song you really liked
> 
> Would you ever leave Canada? Do you hate the cold? Would you ever want to live on a beach or don't care?


I used to really cheesy emo/"my life sucks" type of songs. Simple Plan was one I used to listen to. I know....I'm embarrassed

I also remember listening to some Akon and Eminem. Example:






Will I ever leave? Maybe? If I can find better opportunities elsewhere, I'd take them. I'm indifferent to the cold.

I could see myself living on a beach. That'd be pretty chill. The problem is that I like diversity where I want to be living, and you can't diversity unless you're living in a big city.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> I used to really cheesy emo/"my life sucks" type of songs. Simple Plan was one I used to listen to. I know....I'm embarrassed
> .






To this day i cringe so hard when i remember i used to like this song when i was in high school.
Unfortunately for people who have real SA this song is realistic even in their twenties.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> I used to really cheesy emo/"my life sucks" type of songs. Simple Plan was one I used to listen to. I know....I'm embarrassed
> 
> I also remember listening to some Akon and Eminem. Example:
> 
> ...


Oh my god that song was huge when I was in 6th grade!!!! :O

Hey what's wrong with Simple Plan  I still listen to bands that are emo af


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> Oh my god that song was huge when I was in 6th grade!!!! :O
> 
> Hey what's wrong with Simple Plan  I still listen to bands that are emo af


I mean, they're incredibly whiny. It's hard to take their message when they're millionaires living their lives. At some point, you just want to smack them and say "get over yourself" lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you drive or take the subway? How do you get around?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

gunner21 said:


> Yes, I've met quite a few.


Men or women? No stories for us?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Do you drive or take the subway? How do you get around?


Subway and bus for me. Cars are too expensive to maintain for me.



komorikun said:


> Men or women? No stories for us?


Both lol! What kind of stories do you want? Give me a context or a question


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

what do you think when you look in the mirror?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

TheOLDPrince said:


> what do you think when you look in the mirror?


I think: "Damn that's a sexy mother****er"

Jokes aside, sometimes I think I look decent and other times I think I look ugly. It's a hit and miss.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> nahhh im pretty sure its canada
> 
> So how does it feel being canada?


Russia is 1. Biggest - just a lot of the land is arctic tundra
2. Oh Canada
3. U.S.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Evaluate the following integral:










Where B= [2,3] x [1,2] x [0,1]


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

novalax said:


> Evaluate the following integral:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hide :afr


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Atheism said:


> :hide :afr


LOL!

I bet you thought I was asking you the hard questions:wink2:


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

novalax said:


> Evaluate the following integral:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no freaking clue. The most math I've done is first year university calculus. (This may or may not have been covered, but ut was years ago)



Atheism said:


> :hide :afr


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> I have no freaking clue. The most math I've done is first year university calculus. (This may or may not have been covered, but ut was years ago)


Ill accept that answer!

...

This time...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So what is your daily/weekly schedule like? 

What would you say is the weirdest or most unusual thing about you?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


>


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Since starting this thread have your Saturday nights become any less boring?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

What do you think of ecumenicalism?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> So what is your daily/weekly schedule like?
> 
> What would you say is the weirdest or most unusual thing about you?


Well, let's see. From Monday to Wednesday I go to school leaving at about 10 am everyday. I go to the gym after my classes and come home at around 7-8 pm. On Thursdays, I volunteer for a charity in uptown Toronto. Friday is school day again. (same schedule as mon-wed)

On weekends, I'm lazy as ****. Usually catch up on studying or go out once in a while.



JH1983 said:


> Since starting this thread have your Saturday nights become any less boring?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope.



novalax said:


> What do you think of ecumenicalism?


So, I googled that term and sure, I appreciate the sentiment behind that movement. In fact, it should be expanded to all religions and not just restricted to christianity. Would certainly help out our muslim brothers and sisters.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> So what is your daily/weekly schedule like?
> 
> What would you say is the weirdest or most unusual thing about you?


The weirdest thing is probably that I really like thigh high socks on women.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> The weirdest thing is probably that I really like thigh high socks on women.


You and me both, sir.

What do you do for a living?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

JH1983 said:


> You and me both, sir.
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I pay an absurd amount of borrowed money to an "educational" institution to cram mind numbing and boring stuff into my head. That's what I do for a living.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

gunner21 said:


> Well, let's see. From Monday to Wednesday I go to school leaving at about 10 am everyday. I go to the gym after my classes and come home at around 7-8 pm. On Thursdays, I volunteer for a charity in uptown Toronto. Friday is school day again. (same schedule as mon-wed)
> 
> On weekends, I'm lazy as ****. Usually catch up on studying or go out once in a while.


Okay, now I have more of an idea of what you are all about. What is your major?



gunner21 said:


> The weirdest thing is probably that I really like thigh high socks on women.


That's not weird at all.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Okay, now I have more of an idea of what you are all about. What is your major?
> 
> That's not weird at all.


I study computer systems technology. It's basically IT.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

So you gonna hit the gym hard this year? Also, did you order that cat shirt?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndyLatino20 (Feb 27, 2017)

What's your sexual orientation?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

JH1983 said:


> So you gonna hit the gym hard this year? Also, did you order that cat shirt?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes. It's the only thing I have going on in my life.



AndyLatino20 said:


> What's your sexual orientation?


Straight as an arrow, but I'd go gay for @Elad.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Yes. It's the only thing I have going on in my life.


Same here.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Do you own a skateboard? Do you like any sports? What's your favorite memory?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Do you want to get married one day and if so what is the perfect wife like?

Did you ever try medication for SA? 

What is your go-to snack in a vending machine?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> Do you own a skateboard? Do you like any sports? What's your favorite memory?


I love love love basketball and soccer (I'm obsessed with them). Favourite memory is stargazing with my ex at her cottage at night. We just went to her boat by the pier with a blanket, laid by each other, cuddled and watched the stars. Everything seemed perfect then. It's a pretty distant memory now.



Atheism said:


> Do you want to get married one day and if so what is the perfect wife like?
> 
> Did you ever try medication for SA?
> 
> What is your go-to snack in a vending machine?


Marriage is a no. I really don't think I'll ever meet someone who will like me enough for a relationship (I'm really not attractive), let alone marriage. Assuming (and this is a huge if) there is someone stupid enough to want to be with me, I'd only get married if it was really important to my partner, otherwise no. I just see it as a formality

I've never tried any meds for SA. I have tried meds for depression though. (Lexapro)

I rarely use vending machines, but I remember the high school me being very fond of snickers and those little fruit strips (with no fruit at all).


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I used to love softball. I sucked really bad at it and I quit, but it was fun while it lasted. Back when kids were kids, and not cruel teenagers.

What's your name??? 

Would you eat any cotton candy flavored ice cream?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> I used to love softball. I sucked really bad at it and I quit, but it was fun while it lasted. Back when kids were kids, and not cruel teenagers.
> 
> What's your name???
> 
> Would you eat any cotton candy flavored ice cream?


Teenagers don't play good softball?

My name is Perry. What's your, Amber?

I have in fact eaten cotton candy flavoured ice cream. It was OK. A little too sweet for my taste


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Teenagers don't play good softball?
> 
> My name is Perry. What's your, Amber?
> 
> I have in fact eaten cotton candy flavoured ice cream. It was OK. A little too sweet for my taste


No no I mean I sucked at softball both when I was a kid and a teenager, but as a kid, no one ever got angry at me for it. It was just all good fun and your team was real tight no matter what. Once I started getting older, that's when I quit softball because I was still really bad at it. It became more competitive rather than fun, I could just feel it. I learned this from how teenagers are in gym class as well, and applied it to sports. The reality is, no one ever was mean to me because I tried to protect myself before it got to that point. I think I was right about people being mean, though. I almost joined softball in high school but my best friend was in it and everyone there really just wanted to win and there was all sorts of drama about people who sucked or whatever so good thing I didn't join. Lol

Nice to meet you Perry  My name is Amber! lmao


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

gunner21 said:


> Straight as an arrow, but I'd go gay for @Elad.























gunner21 said:


> My name is Perry. What's your, Amber?





Atheism said:


> My name is Amber! lmao


...


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Elad said:


>


Thatsthejoke.jpg


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> No no I mean I sucked at softball both when I was a kid and a teenager, but as a kid, no one ever got angry at me for it. It was just all good fun and your team was real tight no matter what. Once I started getting older, that's when I quit softball because I was still really bad at it. It became more competitive rather than fun, I could just feel it. I learned this from how teenagers are in gym class as well, and applied it to sports. The reality is, no one ever was mean to me because I tried to protect myself before it got to that point. I think I was right about people being mean, though. I almost joined softball in high school but my best friend was in it and everyone there really just wanted to win and there was all sorts of drama about people who sucked or whatever so good thing I didn't join. Lol
> 
> Nice to meet you Perry  My name is Amber! lmao


Could it be that they start becoming more serious about the sport at that age? Some people might view it as a legitimate career and that seriousness may across meanness to you. I mean, when I play soccer, I play pretty seriously, even though it's just pick up.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Could it be that they start becoming more serious about the sport at that age? Some people might view it as a legitimate career and that seriousness may across meanness to you. I mean, when I play soccer, I play pretty seriously, even though it's just pick up.


I guess. I likely misinterpreted it more than once. Some people are pretty nasty though. Unfortunately for me, I'm the type who just wants to have fun, and being bad at it, playing for fun was the only option for me. I definitely wouldn't stand a chance against real competitiveness in sports. Then again, girls are huge b*tches. There was this one girl on our high school softball team (my best friend was in it, I didn't even go to tryouts after day one), she always complained how much this one girl sucked so bad she brought everyone down, and how the only reason she's even on the team is because our school was so small there was no cutting people out. Harsh lol. Maybe true. But, I still thought, why can't everyone just have fun? I'm such a softie.

My (ex)best friend and I grew up playing softball together. That's how we got to become great friends I think. Though she excelled at it. She was the _pitcher_. And just good at everything. She was definitely a star lol. I was right center field ops and I never hit a goddamn ball in my entire career LOL.

Also in gym class this one girl made a snide comment to me about not taking whatever game we had serious enough or something. Okay I understand that a little more on a sports team, but in gym class????? That girl was a nutcase........

TL;DR You have a good point lol. I'm still just too much of a softie. I wish everyone could just hold hands and sing happy songs. XDDDDD


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

What is the best dog breed?

(Please note THEY ARE ALL AWESOME but let's be real, there's a "type of dog" for everyone ) (And mutts are freakin' awesome too and usually healthier so I'm not excluding mutts)


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> What is the best dog breed?
> 
> (Please note THEY ARE ALL AWESOME but let's be real, there's a "type of dog" for everyone ) (And mutts are freakin' awesome too and usually healthier so I'm not excluding mutts)


Huskies, just because how freaking goofy they are.

Look at this:


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Huskies, just because how freaking goofy they are.
> 
> Look at this:


I promise I'm not trying to convert you or anything, but... yknow.. boxers are goofy royalty. 










^they do this very often, to anything that is living and breathing, they will just sit on you and ur like wtf?



















Oh what the hell, here's this gross video too that I love.






I have to admit though, huskies make the goofiest noises and no other dog sounds like it!! They try to talk, it's so funny :lol


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> I promise I'm not trying to convert you or anything, but... yknow.. boxers are goofy royalty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol they look like absolute goofballs. Can't believe naes thinks they're ugly.

I'm guessing you own one? If so, has he ever sat on you?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Lol they look like absolute goofballs. Can't believe naes thinks they're ugly.
> 
> I'm guessing you own one? If so, has he ever sat on you?


I know, naes is ruuuuuude >: (

I did. She passed away in June 2016. And unfortunately my dad never wants pets ever again in his house so I need to move out for another dog. I need to be making enough money to send them to a kennel, if I'm going to be working a normal full-time job. I need to have a good job position to do that. I need a house and a yard. I consider all of these things for my future because I'm 100% adamant about wanting dogs in my life. But I'll probably be 40+ before it's possible ffs.....

YES she sat on me all the time!! I'd just be sitting on a couch or laying in bed and she would just freakin' sit on me!! I miss her so much. Also, another thing is that boxer dogs sometimes sleep and lay down in the most bizarre positions possible. I had never seen anything like it. They are so, so weird, no other dogs sleep as retarded as they do. But yeah boxers are my favorite dogs. :grin2:


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> I know, naes is ruuuuuude >: (
> 
> I did. She passed away in June 2016. And unfortunately my dad never wants pets ever again in his house so I need to move out for another dog. I need to be making enough money to send them to a kennel, if I'm going to be working a normal full-time job. I need to have a good job position to do that. I need a house and a yard. I consider all of these things for my future because I'm 100% adamant about wanting dogs in my life. But I'll probably be 40+ before it's possible ffs.....
> 
> YES she sat on me all the time!! I'd just be sitting on a couch or laying in bed and she would just freakin' sit on me!! I miss her so much. Also, another thing is that boxer dogs sometimes sleep and lay down in the most bizarre positions possible. I had never seen anything like it. They are so, so weird, no other dogs sleep as retarded as they do. But yeah boxers are my favorite dogs. :grin2:


Oh man, I'm really sorry to hear that. It's always incredibly sad when doggos pass away.

I read this nice comic on imgur today, which is kinda pertinent:










(Really made me feel all giddy inside)

What was the name of your doggo? Do you have any pics of her?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Oh man, I'm really sorry to hear that. It's always incredibly sad when doggos pass away.
> 
> I read this nice comic on imgur today, which is kinda pertinent:
> 
> ...


Doggo!!!  You played Undertale?

Her name was Sasha. 

Sadly most of pictures are on camera and I have hardly any on this laptop. This is her:



















Yeah I promise her eyes don't glow ominously like that  It's just someone taking pictures on the wrong setting lmao


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> Doggo!!!  You played Undertale?
> 
> Her name was Sasha.
> 
> ...


Lol I got doggo from reddit.

Sasha looks absolutely adorable. What did she look like as a pupper?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Lol I got doggo from reddit.
> 
> Sasha looks absolutely adorable. What did she look like as a pupper?


Oh man actually I have a great picture of her in her Halloween "costume" when she was a pupper. Omg yeah, wait til I get home and I'll scan the picture and put it here. It's so worth it. It's not even going out of my way or anything because I really need more pictures of her on my PC (and they should be on a hard drive somewhere anyway because a lot of them are just physical photographs, not good!!)

For now this is the only picture I have, it's a picture of a picture, it's super blurry and awful. This is when me and her were BOTH puppies.










Again I know I'm not making a good argument for myself here but she does NOT have ominous, spooky green eyes, I promise


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Watching basketball and still need my post-workout shower. Living the life.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> Oh man actually I have a great picture of her in her Halloween "costume" when she was a pupper. Omg yeah, wait til I get home and I'll scan the picture and put it here. It's so worth it. It's not even going out of my way or anything because I really need more pictures of her on my PC (and they should be on a hard drive somewhere anyway because a lot of them are just physical photographs, not good!!)
> 
> For now this is the only picture I have, it's a picture of a picture, it's super blurry and awful. This is when me and her were BOTH puppies.
> 
> ...


Idk, it looks like she has ominous, spooky green eyes. Looks like a really cute pupper. I want to see the halloween costume pic though. Hurry up!


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Idk, it looks like she has ominous, spooky green eyes. Looks like a really cute pupper. I want to see the halloween costume pic though. Hurry up!


I put on these exquisite masks to protect my sister's identity, in case she'd be super pissed that I posted any sort of picture of her.










Sasha was a spider for her first Halloween :heart










Now,

this is Sasha shortly before she died. Well we knew she was dying. We did two things, me and my sister, we took her to a doggie beach and we took her to a lake. This was the lake. She never was around water before. We just didn't do stuff like that growing up. But this is one of her first experiences in a large body of water. There's a bunch of them but I just put two up.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> I put on these exquisite masks to protect my sister's identity, in case she'd be super pissed that I posted any sort of picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God amber ur guna make every1 ****ing cry on here. Stop it with your depressing posts!!


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> God amber ur guna make every1 ****ing cry on here. Stop it with your depressing posts!!


LMAOOOOOOOO I'm sorry I like to add a little emotional depth to things :grin2:


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> I put on these exquisite masks to protect my sister's identity, in case she'd be super pissed that I posted any sort of picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks very cute as a spider. Did she usually dress up on halloween?

In the second pic, she looks kinda hunched back weirdly, or is that just a weird camera angle? How come she hadn't been near water before?

All in all, 12/10 pupper. Would pet furiously.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing these @Atheism.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Cleaning house on a Saturday night. Lame


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> She looks very cute as a spider. Did she usually dress up on halloween?
> 
> In the second pic, she looks kinda hunched back weirdly, or is that just a weird camera angle? How come she hadn't been near water before?
> 
> All in all, 12/10 pupper. Would pet furiously.


Awesome, she'd love being petted!  She was such a people person! She interacted with many dogs but never showed much interest. But she loved people so, so much. She loved everyone.

No she didn't usually dress up for Halloween, just that one year. And which second picture, the one where my sister is holding her? Yeah it looks like my sister just grabbed her and she's trying to escape lmao


----------

